# dilution ratio



## deenodean (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know what is a good dilution ratio for Muriatic acid and water for removing heavy stains in dug bottles?  Thx


----------



## kwalker (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it's 50/50 for any amount. Muriatic Acid is strong stuff...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2011)

When I used it, I didn't dilute it.. works quicker straight up..


----------



## deenodean (Aug 16, 2011)

thx...I read the instructions and so I'll be all suited up with safety gear and will mix it outside on the concrete walkway...


----------



## olm911 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dont do it on concrete. It is made to eat concrete.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 18, 2011)

how long do I leave it sit?


----------



## deenodean (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok CYBE, I got the bottle full of pure m. acid, how long do I leave it sit?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 21, 2011)

The longer the better, but a day or two will usually get rid of the big stains/dirt.


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2011)

Deeno here is what a former member and friend from here sent me on the best way to use Muriatic acid...His name was Earl and anyone can tell you his bottles always looked beautiful after this treatment....Jim

 I use straight muriatic acid, the product name is called HASA, it is very strong industrial acid, I picked it up at a swimming pool supply store...You have to be very careful using it, do it outside, watch the wind direction, you want to be up wind, use rubber gloves and a mask, it does smoke when you pour it and you do not want to breath the vapors. 

 The way I clean bottles is put a small amount inside the bottle just enough to cover the base, then I put the bottle inside a plastic 5 gallon bucket, pour some acid inside the bucket just enough to cover the bottom, then cover the bucket... I usually leave it in the bucket for 24 hours, the vapors of the acid is the one that cleans the bottle, remember when you open the bucket a lot of vapors will come out of the bucket, be very careful !!! I then rinse the bottle with water,I use a brush or sand to clean whatever the acid don't clean out, it's amazing how clean the bottle can get....
       Earl


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

can you pm me that epackage,so ill have it for reference?[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 23, 2011)

got it,thanx[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 24, 2011)

This may have been covered in another thread recently, Jim, but where do you dump the acid when you're finished cleaning the bottles? [:-]  ~Mike


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2011)

[] Ya dont dump it, put it back in its container, another good reason not to dilute it................Andy


----------



## epackage (Aug 24, 2011)

What Andy said Mike...[]


----------

